# eggs have hatched



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

things are looking good so far. i have quite a few eggs.




























here is a video of him busying with the nest tending duties.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XmiPnPxvFw


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww yay, thats awesome. I hope I get lucky with my fish next weekend lol. I want to be a fish grandma again, haha.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

aww they are adorable!


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

That's so neat!!! I can't wait to start breeding! lol And the male is so handsome!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

MidnightAngel said:


> That's so neat!!! I can't wait to start breeding! lol And the male is so handsome!!


Nice pics!hey midnightangel is that your betta in your avatar? and if so where did you get it? sorry about taking over your thread


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow hape it goes well for you!!!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats!! That male is gorgeous!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wooooo i love the male! cant wait to see the frye in a few weesk!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

That male is so cool!! I want one like that


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck! The male is beautiful! :]

If you have any questions, I am here!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*your male is beautiful, I hope your fry get big and are very healthy. My fry are really getting big. need some baby brine shrimp? I am overcome with them lol. The man at the LFS told me I could put them in the fridge and it really works.:lol:*


----------

